# Tidy Cats Breeze Litter System?



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone ever try this? I was looking for a sifting box that I could use pine/wood pellets in. I ended up buying this with the intention of using pine pellets, instead of the ones that come with it. looks like it will work pretty well actually...However I am curious about the pellets that come with it, I can't find out what they are made of. It doesnt say on their website anywhere. Does anyone know/have experience using this?

Tidy Cats Breeze Litter Box System for Multiple Cats, 1-Count Kit: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Go to their website, there are some FAQ's. The pellets are made of zeolite, a no biodegaradable element used in water filtration.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ah i didnt see the FAQs before but now I do. thanks.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would still use the pellets that come with it until they need replaced. Supposed to last a month. I have never tried them.


----------



## goombella (Mar 1, 2012)

I use this for my upstairs litter box because the only place for a litter box upstairs is the kitchen. I have to use two bags at a time because my cats like to dig and 1 bag doesn't cut it for them. I change the pee pad weekly, but I don't change the pellets every month.It's more like every 2 or even 3. Mind you, they prefer the clay litter downstairs and use that more often. 
The good thing is it has zero smell, and I have asked everybody that comes to visit and when I was selling my house, I actually had people inquire about my litter box. When there is a bm deposited, you do have to get that cleaned up asap because t does nothing to disguise the smell of that, but since my cats eat canned, they don't poop all that much, and use the basement litter for that most of the time. 
I am going to be moving this summer and I will no longer have access to the pellets. I am really curious as how the pine pellets work out, so please keep us informed if you use this litter box in that way.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

did it work for the wood pellets? my cats like to dig too so i can't skimp on litter. i'm guessing the pellets don't absorb any urine so it leaks down onto the pee pad? when i went looking for a sifting box, that system was all they had at petsmart as well but i didn't know if it would work so i didn't get it.


pine pellets absorb all the urine odor also and are considerably less than breeze pellets, plus you don't have a pad to change. you just just put some of the wood pellets in the bottom chamber to absorb any drips.

the poo smell is cancelled out with all canned for me as well.


i've been using pine pellets for about two months now and have only used about 50 lbs. which is about a third the amount of clumping tidy cat. plus the discarded litter is biodegradable and not nearly as heavy as wet clay but i haven't weighed it. 

the only drawback to using pine is that some cats dislike the smell and won't use it, but luckily mine will. i love it.


----------



## goombella (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for this idea. I am going to try pine pellets once my stash of breeze pellets and pee pads are gone.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

The pine pellets work great! All I have to do is scoop the solid waste daily(it comes with a scoop that has holes that pine pellets fit through, so I only lose a few pellets that stick to the poop when I scoop it) and then I rake the remaining litter. The pellets that have gotten wet turn into sawdust and fall to the bottom. Then I just dump out the bottom tray and voila! Clean box. 

I am going to use newspaper to line the tray, because the pine sawdust sticks to it, and the liners that come with the box are expensive and unnessesary if you are using pine pellets. 

When I bought the box it came with coupon for $10 off another box. I am going to get 1 more, maybe 2 and do the same thing. These boxes are only 30.00 at petco, so thats $20 after the coupon. For the box and the scoop, I think its a great deal. 

My only issue is that some of the smaller pellets do fall through when you sift it. So I only sift the spots that I can see have gotten wet. 

This is still much easier /more efficient than the way I was doing it before so I am happy!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I really like the high-sided design and even the color! I'm sooooo wanting to try it. Unfortunatelly we don't have Petco in Canada  I'm not sure if Petsmart carries it? I don't remember seeing one in our Petsmart store...

Shan, could you tell me what's the size of the box? Amazon didn't mention it... Also what is the pee pad used for? I thought it's just a plastic tray at the bottom to collect saw dust. Is the pee pad must-have?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

yingying said:


> I really like the high-sided design and even the color! I'm sooooo wanting to try it. Unfortunatelly we don't have Petco in Canada  I'm not sure if Petsmart carries it? I don't remember seeing one in our Petsmart store...
> 
> Shan, could you tell me what's the size of the box? Amazon didn't mention it... Also what is the pee pad used for? I thought it's just a plastic tray at the bottom to collect saw dust. Is the pee pad must-have?


The box is meant to be used with special pellets that are made with something called zeolite. Zeolite does not absorb liquid or break down into dust. The urine filters through the pellets and drips into the pan below. That is why it comes with pads, because the pads absorb the moisture and are antibacterial to prevent odor. The zeolite pellets are supposed to last about a month, and the pads are supposed to last a week. 
Since I am using pine pellets instead, the pad is unessesary.

I am at work now, but when I get home I can measure the box and will let you know the exact size. Petsmart does have this on their website, you could call your store to see if they have it. I know that Walmart carries it also, it was $10 more there than at Petco though.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you for the info! I got the size info on Petsmart website. It seems a bit small for my cats (their are spoiled with really large litter box), but I will take a look if Petsmart have in store. Walmart at Canada doesn't seem to carry it (from their website), but they have a different brand one with similar design. Cheaper (17$) but with no pellets, pee pads, or scoop. I will check it out too. Haven't been at Walmart for ages. I didn't even know they have pet department!


----------

